# Pond Snails and TB



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

A while back I started breeding fancy guppies and after about a month they all died off of what I now know to be TB (tuberculosis). Since then the tank has been gotten rid of, seeing as TB is difficult to get rid of. However, I did save a quantity of fresh water pond snails from the tank and put them all into my shrimp tank, which was also infected with TB (all thanks to one ill betta my mom brought home). While the TB does not seem to affect the snails (or shrimp) I was wondering if anyone knows if the snails are carriers of TB or not.

You see, my mom has a single snail of the same species in her larger betta tank, but the snail is starting to age and there is a massive amount of algae growing in the tank that one little snail can not get rid of on it's own. We would like to transfer a snail or two from my shrimp tank into the betta's tank, but we're concerned about the possibility of spreading TB.

I know shrimp can carry TB, but I am uncertain about snails. About eight months ago my sister ignored my advice (commands) and took two snails out of my shrimp tank and put them in her goldfish's tank. Seeing as that was eight months ago and her fish is still alive and well, it would appear that the snails did not carry TB over. 

So, does anyone else have experience with this?


----------

